# Installing Windows



## Bleipriester (Oct 26, 2019)

I install Windows XP on an old computer to make the outdated network adapter work. Have fun:


----------



## JGalt (Oct 26, 2019)

I still have this machine in the garage running XP Service Pack 3. Some of the add-ons are a little buggy and they won't update, but it still runs ok.

My main computer in the house is Win 10, I believe.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 26, 2019)

Friends don't let friends "do" Windows.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 26, 2019)

HenryBHough said:


> Friends don't let friends "do" Windows.


Don't let friends listen to people who say don't let friends........



Oh, wait.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> I install Windows XP on an old computer to make the outdated network adapter work. Have fun:


I tried last year to install XP on one of my newer ones just for gits and shiggles.  It worked but after using Win 7 for so long XP looked like something some kid built with Legos.........  Needless to say it didn't last long.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I install Windows XP on an old computer to make the outdated network adapter work. Have fun:
> ...


Ringel05, I loved my XP,  too. And I have liked my W-7 desktop for 6 years but only to know the AUE date will end on January 14, 2020.  I am afraid to continue using this good computer for I have and do financial stuff on it and am insecure just thinking about continuing to use it as there will be no more automatic updates. You have often been my go-to guru for advice and now I ask what would you do if you were confronted with this challenge? I do have other devices running Chrome but info is stored in the cloud and I am a bit insecure to store financial information in/on the cloud. What say you?  

Nice to see you, as always. 

~AA


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Well, how have you been?  Good I hope.  
As for your dilemma I'm actually a PC guy not an IT guy, big difference.  That said any system can be compromised, some more easily than others.  If you're doing financial work, especially for others you don't want to be a weak link in the security chain so you have a decision or two to make and it hinges on what you do and what you use that specific computer for.  Or to put it better what you'll be connecting to ONLY on line with that computer and even that's a little risky.
If you connect only with your cloud storage on that computer AND NOTHING ELSE, you'll probably be mostly safe sticking with Windows 7, at least for a while.  
Barring that you have three choices;
1. Upgrade to Windows 10 (not as bad as it was at first)
2. Buy an Apple computer (expensive, big learning curve)
3. Go with Linux (free but a slightly bigger learning curve)
Don't know what financial software you're using so that right there could be the major influencing factor for upgrading or changing.  Don't know if it will work with Win 10 and I don't know if the program also has Mac and Linux versions.  There most likely are other programs that are compatible with the one your using unless it highly proprietary.  
Currently the safest OS to use basically because it's the least targeted is Linux and it's free, it's what I use to do 99.9% of all my online business.  Doesn't mean I don't have a firewall and that I'm not careful which porn sit......  Uuuuuum cooking sites I go to.  Yeah, that's what I meant to say.......    I use Win 10 on my gaming machine, wasn't going to do it but finally bit the bullet and found ways to "make it mine" so to speak. 
Whatever you decide you'll find lots of help, here or on forums specific to each OS.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 27, 2019)

I've never been incentivized to upgrade.


----------



## cnm (Oct 27, 2019)

I bet you spend your time writing batch files...


----------



## fncceo (Oct 27, 2019)

cnm said:


> I bet you spend your time writing batch files...



Only for fun...


----------



## cnm (Oct 27, 2019)

I assumed that was a given...


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I install Windows XP on an old computer to make the outdated network adapter work. Have fun:
> ...


Yeah, it is not the most beautiful interface. But that can be changed...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 27, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


  If I may interject...
If you are afraid of being compromised then I would suggest a home firewall with vpn. (Virtual Private Network)
Your computer comes with a software firewall, and your cable router also acts as a firewall (sort of).
Getting a dedicated firewall with VPN will increase your security a lot.
Not super expensive... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076FML9B4/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 27, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> I install Windows XP on an old computer to make the outdated network adapter work. Have fun:


  We still have one XP PC running at the office. The PC itself was bought in 2003. 16 years old and still going!
It is not hooked up to the internet, and runs some specific software that we use from time to time.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 27, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I install Windows XP on an old computer to make the outdated network adapter work. Have fun:
> ...


The browser choice is terrible, anyway. Slow Firefox 52 or Chrome/Opera, which block some sites on XP for some security reasons. Sites that are loaded on current versions of Chrome. I put them in google translate to get my news anyway.
It is fantastic how they all refuse to release a XP version at least now and then and then come up with security concerns.


----------



## 007 (Oct 27, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Good advice... AND... I probably wouldn't upload financial data to a cloud. I'd use my own storage, something like this...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07ND4KZP5/?tag=ff0d01-20

... and if I needed the data to be accessible while traveling, I'd use something like this...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078T9SZ3K/?tag=ff0d01-20

I'm very leery of "clouds" to store any of my data.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Didn't even think about using a VPN, the simple but effective approach.......  I'm not an IT guy.

AA, to Obi Wan you should listen.  Save your life it will.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Thanks so much, buddy, for all the suggestions. I am trying to avoid upgrading to W-10 as I only use my desktop PC-W-7 for about two hours in the mornings to check my banking and other balances, and don't need all the other features it offers but I am leery of using the cloud for banking online. I do also LOVE my desktop PC but have no use for it other than banking and printing capabilities. I DID purchase a cloud printer for my 3 Chromebooks but haven't installed anything yet. I am going to so miss my desktop I am using as I type. I also have a Logitech Surround Sound System with the best speakers and subwoofer installed separately and hate to lose that and all the 1500 MP3's I have downloaded since 2010. I have burned all my fave tunes and play them in my car.  But, I am willing to lose my great sound system as I have Pandora on my Chromebooks and those laptops are all I need these days. If only I could feel safe doing my online banking on them. 

Ringel, do you know if I can upgrade to W-10 on _this W-7 _PC while retaining my music and printer? I will hate that W-10 learning curve as I don't need anything my Chromebooks can't handle other than my banking in the cloud?  I don't go to those por....uh...cooking sites but do love to read anything you write about your fabulous recipes any time you post them. lol. Dang! they do make me hungry! 

To all others who were thoughtfully trying to suggest a solution to my dilemma, I can't thank you enough. I welcome input. I would like to know if others are doing their banking in the cloud. If they feel safe? Of course, I would NEVER *save *a password on those laptops. lol. Doh! 

Happy Sunday to all my pals here, past and present!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


If you decide to "upgrade" to Windows 10 the best way is to not upgrade but to do a complete, fresh install, it minimizes the potential problems.  Before that take all those files/folders, browser settings/bookmarks you want to keep and upload them to the cloud or a separate storage device then let Windows do it's thing, it will still upgrade you for free as long as you have your Win 7 Product Key.   
There are things you can do to make it more Win 7 like; create a local login as opposed to a Microsoft account login, download StartisBack ($4), Winearo's Windows 7 Games for Windows 8 & 10, Winearo's tweaker (both free), etc


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 27, 2019)

I second Winearo tweaker, that was a great find by Ringel awhile back. We have it on every PC at work and the wifes laptop at home. It makes Win10 much more livable.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Hmm. Sounds good, what I can understand of it. I am going to copy and paste and hand it to the IT guy when he comes over, which that date I am trying to stave off because I know and love this PC and the keyboard and mouse experience and have a couple of months left on it as it is. Now, that's all settled, WHAT'S FOR BREAKFAST, chef?


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 27, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I second Winearo tweaker, that was a great find by Ringel awhile back. We have it on every PC at work and the wifes laptop at home. It makes Win10 much more livable.


THANK YOU, iamwhatiseem. I love that last sentence, "It makes Win10 much more livable".


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Right now my breakfast was Dayquil and a sinus rinse.  Later on, if I'm hungry I may have some oatmeal with raisins, pecans and maple syrup.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


It is so simple. Just click "enable VPN" in Opera.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Tell her not me.


----------



## Dick Foster (Oct 27, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> I install Windows XP on an old computer to make the outdated network adapter work. Have fun:


I still run XP on my desktop and two laptops. Its all I need and it works. I still have an old desktop that has win 95 on it too. I keep it around because it has some engineering software I might need to run again someday. My wife has a desktop with win 10 and no idea at all of how it works and I won't touch it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 27, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I install Windows XP on an old computer to make the outdated network adapter work. Have fun:
> ...


I hear the people crying, it is too old and insecure. But I don´t care. It is their computers ultimately ending up with malware. I have hardware- and a strong software firewall.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 27, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> I install Windows XP on an old computer to make the outdated network adapter work. Have fun:




Okay, ultimately what you want is the window to sit square, and function properly. You should be able to effortlessly open and close the window. Don't fret to much over a jagged hole that's not square. Just first focus on installing the windows so they function and look square, then take your time trimming it out. And use plenty of shims. They will be your best friend.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I install Windows XP on an old computer to make the outdated network adapter work. Have fun:
> ...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 29, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



 Good God man!! Holy....


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Da tovaritch, you like?  I do for you, cheap.


----------

